
Fitness - JabavuAdams
http://cbloom.com/fitness.html
======
dandelion_lover
Very strange text without any inline scientific sources and with a mixture of
myths and reality. It would be better to just go read the advices from Harvard
T.H. Chan School of Public Health [0].

[0] [https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/what-should-
you...](https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/what-should-you-eat/)

